# High Tech 29G Dirted Tank Journal



## Poseidon (Sep 1, 2013)

Hi Everyone,
I thought I'd post the first few pictures of my tank. Currently, it's without plants, but that will soon be remedied 

Gear:
Standard 29G 
30" Finnex Ray2 DS
Aquaclear 30
Pressurized Co2 (5lb aluminium tank with AZOO dual stage regulator)

Substrate:
MTS with sand cap
Local rocks

Flora:
I'm envisioning a carpet in the "valley" and towards the front. On the two slopes I'm thinking of planting Blyxa Japonica (around the rocks) and then, perhaps, some variety of taller growing, bushy, light loving plants.

Suggestions are most welcome.


----------



## Poseidon (Sep 1, 2013)

*Update*

Okay, so a few things changed since my previous post on this tank. I had a fight and a half dealing with plants constantly melting in my dirted substrate. For a while things were going well but then it kind of plateaued. Anyway, I ended up moving this past August and restarted the tank with ADA Amazonia from Angelfins and my existing plants. Since then things have really taken off and are beginning to fill in nicely.

However, I'm looking for a few suggestions: First, I'd like to add a foreground plant to the tank. I've been toying with the idea of S. Repens but might go to HC, thoughts? Second, You'll notice a gap near the back of the tank by the filter intake, what kind of background plant would go well with my existing flora? (Star grass, Rotala Indica, Alternanthera Reineckii "Pink", Blyxa Japonica, and an unknown variety of Alternanthera on the far right). As mentioned before, I've got CO2 and am dosing EI.


----------



## Reckon (Mar 6, 2013)

HC is sort of a pain to plant, manage, and grow. It also gets dug up by plecos and corydoras. I say consider Micrantheum Umbrosum Monte Carlo - it's pretty much a bigger HC and roots better. Quite a nice foreground plant.


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

I second reckon, The monte carlo is one of my fav foreground plants. It keeps super low, it creates water fall effects when crawling down stones or cliffs, and its easy to grow. I always keep some around.


----------



## Poseidon (Sep 1, 2013)

I'll look into the Monte Carlo. Thanks for the suggestion. What about the gap in the back? What do you think I should put their?


----------



## Poseidon (Sep 1, 2013)

*Update*

Hey Everyone, 
Season's Greetings and all that. I thought I would share a picture update on the tank since late November. Things are growing like mad. I added Hygrophila corymbosa siamensis to the gap I mentioned last time. I also took the advice from you guys and picked up some Monte Carlo. The Monte Carlo I picked up was from Tropica's 1 2 3 Grow! packs. So far I'm not too impressed. The quality of the plants wasn't all that great from the get go since I'm pretty sure the plants had been in the gel for way too long (this may have more to do with the store that sold them than Tropica). Anyway, I managed to salvage some pieces and they are looking healthy and are beginning to spread.


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

looks good so far. You can probably use some broader leaf or thicker stems to block the equipment on the right. I recently added AR purple to my sale list.. Their nice and big I have tons of monte carlo as well. jungle vals in that corner may also create some contrast and block stuff. I would give them as gas money if you are ever driving to the east end at all . Im looking to pick up some checkardboard cichlids at the hamilton big als. No pressure =) Just thought I throw that out there .


----------



## Poseidon (Sep 1, 2013)

*Update*

Here's a recent tank shot. I've moved a few things around and let others grow in. Everything seems to be pretty happy at this point. I battled BGA for a bit when I planted the Monte Carlo but after a fews days blackout I haven't seen it back again.


----------



## cb1021 (Sep 21, 2009)

Beautiful tank! Planted tanks are awesome.


----------



## tranceaddict (Apr 3, 2011)

Plants look nice and thick. cool tank.


----------



## Ryan s (Jun 18, 2012)

Nice tank, and excellent growth.


----------

